# x850xt temps



## wulf52 (May 10, 2005)

After running "scan for artifacts" for 30 min  clocked at 540/590 (no errors), the VPU temp shows as

78 degrees. Is this normal for a bba x850xt?????

Thanks


----------



## gR3iF (May 11, 2005)

stock cooling the double one with the cooper looking fan then its normal u shold overide your fan speeds to fix this


----------



## djbbenn (May 18, 2005)

That temp shouldn't hurt your card. ATI cards are made to withstand up to a 100C without damage. But the cooler the better. Just do what gR3iF said and change your fan speeds. Or get a new cooler for it.

-Dan


----------



## KozZyRules (May 23, 2005)

What are the recommended fan settings I should put on my x850xt?


----------



## gR3iF (May 23, 2005)

original?
or at least that it shoukd run at 70@65 deegre


----------



## Morlak (May 23, 2005)

Before I went water watercooled, I used 31% to 43C, then 75% up to ~50C, then 100%.  I came up with these settings by loading games to heat the card, then adjusting the settings to cool the card for my max temp.  Every card will be different based on air temp inside the machine.  I did not want the fan blowing at 100% when it didn't need to.  You will just have to play around with the settings.


----------



## djbbenn (May 23, 2005)

Ya I used the cube in Atitool as my thing for heat. It seemed to heat my card the most. These are my settings.

above 0   14%
above 20 40%
above 35 65%
above 45 86%
above 50 95%
above 58 100%

They seem to work really well for me.

-Dan


----------



## Morlak (May 23, 2005)

Like I said before, cooling the GPU with "air" must take into consideration the air temp inside the machine. Using the tool 3d-view alone will probably not be enough (unless you have a M). A game or Benchmarks will heat the inside of your PC.  Make your adjustments under the conditions you will need card cooling the most to maximize the effects.  Run prime95 for a few hours then adjust your fans using graphic benchmark apps (aquamark, 3dmark, etc) is the best way IMO.


----------



## djbbenn (May 24, 2005)

Ya I know what you mean, but Atitool made my cpu go about ~50C maybe a little more and my video card to around 62C. It was the hottest temp I have got out of my computer so far. Farcry doesn't even make my system go to hot. As you said though, if its pulling hot air into the cooling, its not going to do  a good job.

-Dan


----------

